# hazards of reading at work



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I had time to read at lunch at lunch. I then got called away.  Now I am home and realized my kindle is still at my desk at work    Oh so sad. I will be happy to see it in the morning.
Sylvia


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh man, thats horrible.  I read mine in the morning and at night. Sorry


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Gasp! Hopefully you find a DTB to pass the time.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I know. I am so a one book at a time.... My daughter (10) has been trying to get me to read "Bone" by  Jeff Smith. I will try that.....
Sylvia

I only make mistakes once. I alway find new ones though


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I have my work checklist: laptop computer in bag, check; iPhone in pocket, check; Kindle in purse, check.

Then I can leave.

I left my Kindle at the office once and turned around and drove back downtown to retrieve it. I haven't made that mistake since!

Someone posted on Amazon (way back when) that she left her Kindle at her desk on a Thursday night and had to wait until Monday morning to get it back. She had no way of getting in the building for three days. She almost went crazy!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sylvia said:



> I had time to read at lunch at lunch. I then got called away. Now I am home and realized my kindle is still at my desk at work  Oh so sad. I will be happy to see it in the morning.
> Sylvia


Aaargh...hopefully you will soon be reunited!!!

Betsy


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

sylvia said:


> I only make mistakes once. I alway find new ones though


This is great - made me laugh 

Marci


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I left my Kindle at the office once and turned around and drove back downtown to retrieve it. I haven't made that mistake since!


I did the same thing... I left Ramona at work on my desk, got half way home (30 minute drive) before I noticed my mistake, and turned around and went back for her. It was a Tuesday I think, so I didn't even have the threat of the weekend hanging over my head, and I still went back for her. There are some things I just can't do without-Ramona is one of them.

rla1996


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

My DH offered to go the 10 miles back. I told him no the rain is coming down on ice and is just to yucky out. thank you for the sympathy. I will see it this morning
Sylvia


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

sylvia said:


> I only make mistakes once. I alway find new ones though


I can relate to this LOL


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh Sylvia, I'm so sorry to hear that. You must just be beside yourself. It's kind of like the first time you leave your newborn baby. I hope the time goes quickly for you.



sylvia said:


> I only make mistakes once. I alway find new ones though


ha ha, that one is funny. I always say that I don't make many mistakes, I just make really big ones.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Yikes!!  Does your place employ many?  I hope it is there in the morning...sneak on this site first thing to let us know.  I would die.  Best of LUCK.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

sylvia said:


> I had time to read at lunch at lunch. I then got called away. Now I am home and realized my kindle is still at my desk at work  Oh so sad. I will be happy to see it in the morning.
> Sylvia


Oh man, I hope it is still there. Small electronics left on desks where I work get stolen.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

all is together again. I  am one of two paid part time ---librarians. I have the help of 12-15 volunteers.  my desk is in back. population less then 400. 46 kids in school k-12. I was not concerned with safety. no one here has much to say about my Kindle. I have also gotton the responce of -and you are the librarian?.  many see it as a betrayal of sorts.  I see it as an easy way to get books without shipping. the hazard for my kindle is bicycle in  summer and the elements all year (rain, snow and all between). there is no other bookstore or school library without getting in a plane. 

I am happily back to reading "Dragonfly in Amber" by Gabaldon recommended here on the kindleboards  

Sylvia


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Glad you are back with your Kindle.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Glad you have your Kindle back!


----------



## Kindleist (Jan 21, 2009)

It's good you got your Kindle back, I haven't made the miskate of leaving mine at work yet


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

I take my Kindle to work, also.  Tonight as I walked off the elevator to leave the building, I realized my Kindle was still on my desk.  I would hate my baby to spend a cold lonely night on a desk in a dark room, so pressed the "up" button to Kindle in my purse to go home.  Can't imagine having to spend an evening without Kindle.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

sylvia said:


> I am one of two paid part time ---librarians. I have the help of 12-15 volunteers. my desk is in back. population less then 400. 46 kids in school k-12. I was not concerned with safety. no one here has much to say about my Kindle. I have also gotton the responce of -and you are the librarian?. many see it as a betrayal of sorts. I see it as an easy way to get books without shipping. the hazard for my kindle is bicycle in summer and the elements all year (rain, snow and all between). there is no other bookstore or school library without getting in a plane.


Sylvia, that sounds like the town where I grew up. People either love or hate Kindles. The message I hear from you is that you are willing to look a things in a new light and try something new. Kindle does save you money and is a very compact way to store books. The ability to change font size is not only wonderful, but necessary for me. There will always be those people who look at it as a betrayal instead of a tool. They felt the same way about automobiles.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Tippy said:


> They felt the same way about automobiles.


thats funny


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Glad you got everything back in order.  Maybe your adventure will help the rest of us be more careful.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

If we aren't busy they are most lenient here. Unfortunately I haven't read all week here and not at home since Monday so I am on the brink of Kindle withdrawal.  I have read my devotion every morning on it.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

seperation is tragic. I have never been so attached to an electronic device..... I have always been a reader though.  hope the conection is made to keep reading. it calms my soul.
Sylvia


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I have made this a cardinal rule since the day I got my K:

I never put it down, even if I am going back to it in a few minutes; it goes in my purse. ALWAYS my purse or the stand at the side of my bed. It will never be anywhere else; other than those 2 places. I have adamantly stuck to the rule and it has now become *habit*.

I do the same for my wedding set: I have a little musical heart shaped trinket box near my kitchen sink that matches my soap dispenser...even if I am upstairs... If I take the set off; I run downstairs and put it in the heart by the sink. Habit.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

My Kindle is always in my hand when away from home. If I am walking and it's not in my hand, I feel like something is wrong like I am not fully dressed.

If I was told I could only bring my DVD player or my Kindle to work, the Kindle would win.



sylvia said:


> all is together again. I am one of two paid part time ---librarians. I have the help of 12-15 volunteers. my desk is in back. population less then 400. 46 kids in school k-12. I was not concerned with safety. no one here has much to say about my Kindle. I have also gotton the responce of -and you are the librarian?. many see it as a betrayal of sorts. I see it as an easy way to get books without shipping. the hazard for my kindle is bicycle in summer and the elements all year (rain, snow and all between). there is no other bookstore or school library without getting in a plane.
> 
> I am happily back to reading "Dragonfly in Amber" by Gabaldon recommended here on the kindleboards
> 
> Sylvia


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

don't know computer speak but that really caused a laugh on this side,
thank you
sylvia


----------

